# Student nurse looking for work sponsorship



## BonniDP (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm a 25 y/o South African female who has not yet finished nursing school in the USA. I'm looking for work sponsorship so that I can finish nursing school part time.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Getting a job that offers sponsorship is a time-consuming process, and I'm not sure if you can do that if you are currently resident in the US. In any case, if you did get sponsorship, you might well be finished with nursing school. Once you have finished a degree in the US, you can get a one-year work permit as long as you work in the field you trained in. That would give you time to get someone to sponsor you for a work visa. Large city and county hospitals usually have the most experience in getting nurses into the country, but you probably know all that already. If you need to work in order to finish your nurses training, I don't know of any good options.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

BonniDP said:


> I'm a 25 y/o South African female who has not yet finished nursing school in the USA. I'm looking for work sponsorship so that I can finish nursing school part time.


I would talk to someone at your school about this. If you're in the US on a student visa, you may have to remain a full-time student in order to stay in the US. It's in the school's interest to keep you through the end of your degree, so they should have some resources to help you or know where to go to find some.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

